# Wanted: ideas for egg whites!!



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

I often make recipes that only call for egg yolks, or more egg yolks than whole eggs, and often left with extra egg whites. Sometimes I can make meringue with that, I do like meringue but I don't use them THAT often and I am sort of stumped, wondering what to do with the left over egg whites OTHER THAN meringue...
Does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## RDG (May 11, 2006)

Mousses...every type of mousse..
Mousse au chocolate, f.i.......


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

Mousse, buono!!  However I never tried mousse, because I was always afraid the whipped (montata) egg whites may flatten itself (si abbassa) when you blend in other ingredients... is there a trick in this mixing procedure?


----------



## abjcooking (May 11, 2006)

Angel Food Cake

1 cup Softasilk cake flour
1 1/2 cups confectioner's sugar
12 egg whites (1 1/2 cups)
1 1/2 t. cream of tartar
1/4 t. salt
1 cup granulated sugar
1 1/2 t. good quality vanilla
1/2 t. almond extract

Heat oven to 375

Stir together flour and first amount of sugar; set aside

In large mixer bowl, beat egg whites, cream of tartar and salt until foamy.
Add second amount of sugar, 2 t. at a time, beating on high speed until meringue holds stiff peaks.

Gently fold in flavorings.

Sprinkle flour-sugar mixture, 1/4 cup at a time over meringue, folding in gently just until flour-sugar mixture disappears.

Put batter into ungreased angel food Cake pan
Gently cut through batter.

Bake 30-35 minutes or until top springs back when touched lightly with finger.

Invert pan and let hang until cake us completely cool. (I turn the pan over and let the open center part of the pan rest on a wine bottle.)

I cut strawberries and sprinkle with sugar. Set aside for an hour. Serve with cake and whipped cream.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

Mmm, Angelfood cake would go well with so many things... not to mention Strawberry shortcake!!  I must try it, as the strawberry season is still in its full swing!! 
What type of flour is Softastik cake flour though?  How does it differ from AP?


----------



## Robo410 (May 11, 2006)

you fold in the egg whites...gently flip over with a rubber spatula, side to center of bowl, while slowly turning the bowl.  an easy procedure.  Make a mousse!

also "forgotten cookies"  meringue with sugar and chocolate chips, slowly baked ... easy and yummy  (called forgotten cause you can preheat oven to 350, put cookies in , turn oven off, and let em make themselves, although you get a better result if you actually bake them for 5 minutes then turn the oven off and take them out when lightly browned.)


----------



## Constance (May 11, 2006)

How about making egg white omelets? 

Here's one recipe, but if you do a search, you'll find many more.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Robo for the instruction of "folding in"!  It is one technique I have always been a sort of chicken about.  I need to try it sooner or later, I have been ending up throwing out the egg whites in more than one occasion anyway, what do I got to lose, right?   It would be nice to master the art of mousse making!!

Connie, unfortunately I don't really care for the texture of the pure mass of eggwhites, it is okay when hard boiled and together with other things (like in a salad or deviled eggs), but the ones cooked in a skillet, eww... I know it's healthier but... thanks for the suggestion though, I am sure the idea will help for other folks with the same problem!


----------



## Constance (May 11, 2006)

I don't blame you...neither do I. It was just a thought.


----------



## mish (May 11, 2006)

Souffles (i.e. spinach -- vegetable or dessert) or meringe recipes. I used to buy eggbeaters (egg substitute). If I'm not mistaken it is mostly or all egg whites, and used them in meatloaf etc. They have a site with recipes. I would think egg whites would work in a ricotta/cheese mixture for lasagna, stuffed shells, etc. Try a healthy shake. Maybe in egg nog or carbonara - but I have never tried it. I've posted some souffle recipes on the site - a search brings up several. Here are some meringe/Pavlova recipes:

http://joyofcakes.com/meringuecakes.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 11, 2006)

Egg-whites are great when added to ground beef (for making hamburgers or meat loaf). It is virtually undetectable but reduces shrinkage dramatically, helps the ground beef hold together better (binds the meat), and gives you a more juicy end product. 

Egg-whites can also be used for the same purpose in stuffings(dressings), that is, to bind the other ingredients together.   And if you don't know what to do with good stuffing, let me make a suggestion; Beef roulladden.  Take a flat piece of beef and pound thin and even with a meat mallet. Spread the stiffing onto the meat and jelly-roll it together. Tie it with butchers string before baking so that it holds its shape. Can you say Yum?


Use them to make bread puddings, or mix with water and brush over pie crusts, pastries, and breads to give the crust a glossy finish.

 You can use egg whites to add protein to soups, as in egg-drop soup, or scramble in a hot pan with some minced garlic, mushrooms, and olive oil (the eggs will absorb the other flavors), then add to stir-fries.

For lighter french toast, scrambled eggs, etc. add the extra egg whites to whole eggs before beating.

Beaten egg whites are the glue that you brush onto fresh pasta before sealing the edges of won tons, egg rolls, spring rolls, ravioli, etc. It keeps the pasta edges together during the cooking process.

Use a combination of whipped egg whites, cornstarch, powdered sugar, and vanilla to make your own marshmallow cream. Egg whites are used for making the nougat found in the center of many candy bars. I have a recipe at home for this. And many candy fillings are made with egg shite. Do a google search and you will be amazed at what you can easily, and inexpensively make.

Raw egg whites freeze very well so that they can be used when needed for any of the above ideas.

I'm sure that you can see from this short list I've provided, that you can get very creative with egg whites.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Gretchen (May 11, 2006)

meringue cookies or shells (for lemon curd or fruit).
Mousse calls for the whole eggs, not just whites.  Julia Child's original recipe is excellent.


----------



## mish (May 11, 2006)

An added thought - use the white(s) in salmon, crab cakes, etc. Souffles etc. may use whole eggs, but at least you're not dumping half of the egg away.  BTW, curious, what do you use just the yolks for?


----------



## RDG (May 11, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Mousse, buono!! However I never tried mousse, because I was always afraid the whipped (montata) egg whites may flatten itself (si abbassa) when you blend in other ingredients... is there a trick in this mixing procedure?


I use a wooden flat spoon, gently, always in the same direction, from outside to inside. Tne chocolate mus not be too liquid, so you have to pay attention when you mix the cognac. Ah, use a *good* cognac: it works....


----------



## KAYLINDA (May 11, 2006)

MERINGUE COOKIES
BEAT 6 EGG WHITES UNTIL FOAMY
ADD 1 TEASPOON CREAM OF TARTER
ADD 2 CUPS SUGAR SLOWLY WHILE CONTINUING TO BEAT
FOLD IN CHOCOLATE CHIPS (AS MANY AS YOU WANT)
BAKE @ 275 FOR 20 MINUTES
MAY ADD NUTS, FOOD COLORING, CEREAL, MINT, CANDY, ETC.

Here's what I use for Meringue Cookies!


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2006)

How is the seafood in your area? Use it to make a salt crust for whole fish and roast it in the oven.


----------



## abjcooking (May 11, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> What type of flour is Softastik cake flour though? How does it differ from AP?


 
Cake flour is completely different then all pourpose flour.  Softasilk is the cake flour I use that is made from Pillsbury.  You should be able to find it in your grocery store.
http://www.pillsburybaking.com/prodPromo/flour.aspx


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 11, 2006)

Amaretti Cookies,

http://creampuffsinvenice.typepad.com/cream_puffs_in_venice/2006/03/my_mothers_amar.html


----------



## Gretchen (May 11, 2006)

For cake flour, add tTBS of cornstarch to 7/8C all purpose flour.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for oodles of great ideas!!  

Goodweed, it is good to know that they freeze well, so I don't have to worry about using it up right away.  Many usages, like brushing over pie etc. or mixing into meatballs/meatloafs take fairly small amount, so I will look for some ways to freeze them in smaller portions.

Gretchen, thanks for the explanation of the "cake flour", actually that is what I do, mixing some corn flour into the AP, usually even more of the given amount, it always helps with the rising power...

Mish, I know you are a souffle specialist!!  I have yet to try them either, so when I decide to do it I will turn to you for further advice   I use yolks for lots of desserts, all sorts of cakes, cream, pudding, custard etc.


----------



## advoca (May 13, 2006)

Here's a way to use up surplus egg whites:

*EGG FU YONG FRIED RICE* - A great meal or cold for lunch! 

4 Servings 
1 ½ cups of cold cooked brown rice 
6 egg whites, beaten stiff
¼ Cup of diced onion
2 Cloves of garlic finely diced
2 Table spoon chicken  or vegetable Stock
Dash of soy sauce for taste
Salt & Pepper to taste
220g Chicken breast cut into small strips

*Cooking Instructions*
Broil the egg whites, cut into strips, and set aside. 
Lightly coat a pan or wok with evoo, sauté diced onion, garlic and a dash of soy sauce, until the garlic is lightly browned. Add the chicken strips and cook for 4-5 minutes. Add rice and turn until warm. Add egg white in strips and the stock. Cook until the stock just comes to the boil. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 

Extra vegetables can be added to taste.


----------



## advoca (May 13, 2006)

You can always throw a party (or have a ball on your own!) here are some suggestions for cocktails using egg whites
 
White Lady
2 jiggers gin
1 jigger Cointreau® orange liqueur
1 jigger lemon juice
1/2 egg white
Shake vigorously with plenty of ice.
 
*Orchid Cocktail*
2 oz Gin
1 Egg White
1 dash Creme de Violette

Shake vigorously with plenty of ice.
 
Aruba Cocktail
1 oz (fresh) Lemon Juice
2 oz Gin
1 tsp Orgeat Syrup
1/2 Egg White
1/2 oz White Curacao
 
Pour the gin, white curacao, egg white, lemon juice and orgeat syrup into a cocktail shaker half-filled with cracked ice. Shake well, strain into a chilled cocktail glass, and serve.
 
*Million Dollar Cocktail*
1 oz gin 
1 tsp sweet vermouth 
1 tsp dry vermouth 
1/2 cup pineapple juice 
dash of egg white 
dash of Angostura bitters
Pour the gin and vermouths into a shaker with ice cubes. Add the pineapple juice and a dash of both the egg white and Angostura bitters. Shake vigorously to froth up the egg white. Strain into a chilled highball glass. 
 
Whitey Cocktail
 
1 1/4 oz. gin
1 oz. lemon juice
1 tbsp. raspberry syrup
1 *egg white*

Combine all with cracked ice in a cocktail shaker. Shake well and strain into chilled old-fashioned glass.


----------



## Barbara L (May 13, 2006)

You can also freeze egg whites if you don't want to use them right away.  

 Barbara


----------



## advoca (May 13, 2006)

*Egg whites*

Don’t turn your nose up at Good Old English food.   
 
Try these up-dated recipes:
 
Apple Snow
 
Purchase a bottle of apple sauce. Take 2 egg whites, and add 2 Tbsp fine confectioner’s sugar and whip until very stiff. Fold the whipped egg whites into 2 cups of apple sauce. Put into wine glasses and serve with Ladies Fingers. 
 
Posset
 
Purchase a ready made Graham cracker cheesecake base. 
Whip double cream with 2 Tbsp of confectioner’s sugar. Add finely grated rind of one lemon, juice of one lemon, and mix in gently.
Whisk 3 egg whites until stiff and fold into the lemon-cream mixture.
Fill the Graham cracker base with the posset and decorate with sliced glacé fruits, candied lemon and orange slices.


----------

